# Dish net discriminats against Costco bought 921's



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

I am very displeased with Dishnetwork. I had called for dishinitup promo to upgrade to 811 on Wed of this week. They said they had lots of install times available. I could get installed in 3 days no problem. I held off becuase of reading about Costco price of 921. So I went to Costco and bought a 921.
I called the same number (maybe 3 hours later) and first they did not know what I was talking about when I gave them confirmation code from inside costco 921 receiver. Finally the CSR says she is not sure if they will charge me for extra switch. (current setup is 510,501 on a old dish 500 dual lnb dish from 1999., and a 4000 on a different single lnb dish) I tell here the certificate says all hardware needed is included. She says I GUESS it will be free. YUK< then proceeds to tell me that the soonest install date is 1-19, basicly three weeks and some missed high def footbal. I tell her what gives? how come 3 hours ago there were plenty of installs available. She says oh thats for different equiptment. I say I HAVE THE RECEIVER> what different equiptment?. She says thats all I can do.
I think they push anything not bought from a sat dealer on back of totem pole. Now they will probably also balk at switch needed. I cant even use what I just payed 500.00 for. But If I would have picked FREE 811 upgrade. I would be watchin tv on it right now.
ANyone have any advice
thank you.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

That's pretty rude. Look at the bright side. The 921 is easy to install. Ran the 2nd line and had it all installed in less than an hour.

PS - did you get yours at the Costco on 205th?? Last week they were going through them like hot cakes!!


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

I actually am the regional manager for Costco. I was up at our Everett store and bought mine there. We are running out of them quick as fire almost everywhere. That is why I bought one. I currently have Voom, but have been less then happy with there constant software problems. 
I probably will hook upstairs (wifes 501) to single old dish and hook my 921 up to by dish 500 dual old sw-21 dish until installer comes out.
Thanks for your input.
have a good one


----------



## LauderDave (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm not sure if this will help, but would it be better to call a local installer to see if they could do the work sooner?


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

LauderDave said:


> I'm not sure if this will help, but would it be better to call a local installer to see if they could do the work sooner?


I would but I dont think it would be free as it is with coupon from dish for install in box. dont want too fork out for switch ect.ect.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

iceshark said:


> I would but I dont think it would be free as it is with coupon from dish for install in box. dont want too fork out for switch ect.ect.


 I guess it comes down to how important the football is to you.

IIRC, we've discussed your install needs in other threads - you can DIY for minimal cost.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

You can use a "legacy" switch with the 921. I use an SW-64. The only "installation" that may be required is running a second line from the switch to the 921 (presuming that the receiver the 921 is replaing only needed one line). In my case I alredy had 2 lines run since the 921 replaced 2 4000's (one for the VCR the other for live TV viewing).


----------

